
My First Game Changing Deal - aaroneous
http://andymonfried.blogspot.com/2007/02/my-first-game-changing-deal.html
======
palish
That's a lot of text.

~~~
gibsonf1
But completely worth reading.

~~~
abstractbill
IF you, _can_ get PAST the random. Punctuation.

~~~
Prrometheus
"Sales guys" have a slight bit of necessary insanity.

